# Wood Smart Hi-Fi Not So Smart......... Help Please!



## srahn12 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have Direct Tv and Parasound- cd,digital decoder, processor,and a hca 1205a amp. And of course tv, need help with hooking it up so it all works together. Really would appreciate some help............ :huh::scratch: Thanks alot......srahn12


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You have two options, If you have a receiver then connecting all of them up to the receiver first and then one HDMI cable to the TV. Or you can connect all of it to the TV. First of all we need to know more details,
What receiver are you using and what is the TV you are using?


----------



## srahn12 (Aug 13, 2010)

Let me start by saying Thank You for responding. Here is the complete system, Parasound-T/DQ-1600 Broadcast Reference Tuner....Parasound C/DC-1500... Parasound P/DD-1550 Digital Surround Decoder...Parasound P/SP-1500 Processor Pre-Amp...Parasound HCA-1205A 5 Channel Amp....Marantz DVD930...Phillips Direct Tv Reciever...And a Proview Tv......... Any type of diagrams showing hooking them all together would be VERY Appreciated..Thank You srahn12


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would say that you have a good system and hooking up everything to the pre-amp would be your best option providing it has enough HDMI and component with optical inputs. Have a look at this post here, it should help with the proper hookup even though its a Yamaha receiver it still will have the same sort of connections.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with tony on this one, so long as you have all the inputs to support all your sources. Nice equipment by the way!:T


----------



## gfrancis0 (Nov 16, 2009)

The switching and processing components in the Parasound gear is going to be VASTLY superior to ANY TV that you can buy, hands down. So you should connect all of your sources to the Parasound decoder, or possibly the preamp. I am actually not familiar with having both a digital decoder and a preamp, I thought they did the same thing, so I am not 100% sure which order to connect the Parasound equipment together, sorry. Bottom line is that you will NOT be connecting the sources to the TV first, it will only get a video feed from the Parasound equipment.

No offense, but how did you happen to shell out that kind of cash for a high end rig when you do not even know how to connect things up? I am jealous, but not trying to make fun. I am curious how someone who does not have a background playing with high end A/V toys starts buying near the top of the heap. I would also think that whomever you bought that stuff from would've been more that happy to at least get you hooked up. I'm just nosy I guess...


----------



## srahn12 (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I bought out this one gentleman who had alot of Hi-Fi equipment and have Difinitive powered sub as well as Paradigm towers, same Lrg and Sm. center sp. NHT's and a few other things. About 2000-3000 ft. of all types of digital cable to regular cable boxs of custom ends for cables, etc. He was getting out of the buisness and bought everything for CHEAP! less than a 1000.00 I also have a 2 ch. THX amp. Thx for your respond


----------



## gfrancis0 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lucky man, I think you have somewhere in the neighborhood of $5000 worth of equipment there when it was new. I was not aware that most of that stuff is over 10 years old until I looked it up, I just saw Parasound and started to feel dizzy...


----------



## srahn12 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah its about that old, All the newer products have the processor's and decoder's internal now. But the Sound Quality is just Sharp and Full! I have acces to alot of other equipment some store demo's and others a little shipping damage but everything work's. NHT.. MONITOR AUDIO....SOUND CRAFTSMAN... ETC. I'm looking for a new 44" to 55" tv like those ones that LG makes or Samsung??


----------

